# Back in Black!



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been too long I'm glad to be back yes I'm let loose from the noose that's kept me hangin' around...

Hi folks, the quote is real...only the noose I was swinging on was a commissioned symphony (hoping to put up short clips soon). I have it written, arranged, and mostly orchestrated. But I still need to get it to a copy editor, rehearse, etc.

I think I might have left due to some kind of (barely remembered) silliness on my part, so apologies to anyone I miffed off and hope you're all having a wonderful 2018!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 12, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've been too long I'm glad to be back yes I'm let loose from the noose that's kept me hangin' around...
> 
> Hi folks, the quote is real...only the noose I was swinging on was a commissioned symphony (hoping to put up short clips soon). I have it written, arranged, and mostly orchestrated. But I still need to get it to a copy editor, rehearse, etc.
> 
> I think I might have left due to some kind of (barely remembered) silliness on my part, so apologies to anyone I miffed off and hope you're all having a wonderful 2018!



Welcome back


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad you're back, @Parsifal666 , I really enjoyed your posts "back in the days"


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Glad you're back, @Parsifal666 , I really enjoyed your posts "back in the days"



I JUST noticed on my profile I'm down as a female (embarrassed). I'm a dude, folks, I think female is default here or whatever. It was a little emasculating to see that lol. Can't seem to change that part of my profile either, so WT frig.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 12, 2018)

I looked up your posting history some time ago because you had disappeared, and I had wondered what if anything happened... But glad you have done like MacArthur and returned. Welcome back!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey, thanks everyone for the nice words, makes me glad I decided to play hooky from writing and show up!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 12, 2018)

@Parsifal666 : Didn't notice you were registered as a female, I was quite sure you were Richard Wagner. Confused now


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @Parsifal666 : Didn't notice you were registered as a female, I was quite sure you were Richard Wagner. Confused now



*I'm* confused lol! Especially about how to change it to male.


----------



## stixman (Mar 12, 2018)

welcome back


----------



## chillbot (Mar 12, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> *I'm* confused lol! Especially about how to change it to male.


Dang. I have always always thought you were female. Have to change my whole misperception.

Just click on your name in the upper-right?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Dang. I have always always thought you were female. Have to change my whole misperception.
> 
> Just click on your name in the upper-right?



I feel really dumb, but how do I get there, please?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! I found it, nevermind!


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 12, 2018)

So you're not Wagner ? 

Disappointing... 

... But it's on the internet, it should be true!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 12, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> So you're not Wagner ?
> 
> Disappointing...
> 
> ... But it's on the internet, it should be true!



lol! Hey Leon!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Mar 12, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've been too long I'm glad to be back yes I'm let loose from the noose that's kept me hangin' around...
> 
> Hi folks, the quote is real...only the noose I was swinging on was a commissioned symphony (hoping to put up short clips soon). I have it written, arranged, and mostly orchestrated. But I still need to get it to a copy editor, rehearse, etc.
> 
> I think I might have left due to some kind of (barely remembered) silliness on my part, so apologies to anyone I miffed off and hope you're all having a wonderful 2018!


Ah, very good to see you back!


----------

